# Open Installation of Officers - Battle Creek No. 12



## Matt Ross (Jan 10, 2020)

Good afternoon Brethren,

I cordially invite you to Battle Creek Lodge No. 12 for an Open Installation of Officers on the 20th of January, 2020. We will be installing officers for the 2020-2021 year. 

The installation begins at 7:00 PM at Battle Creek Masonic Center located at:

133 E Michigan Ave, Battle Creek, MI 49014

We hope to see you there!

Fraternally,
Bro. Matthew R. Ross


----------



## Albert Einstein (Feb 14, 2020)

Cordially.


----------

